# Possible to convert?



## gpa21 (Mar 4, 2021)

So i have always loved taking my time smoking  with a stick burning side box, and appreciating the outcome that much more...
 However, now im thinking i may want to switch to pellet so i dont have to monitor the smoker quite so much. Thus freeing up time to do other things in the smoking process.
My question is... has anyone converted a stick burning side box smoker to a pellet smoker? If so please share? 
I love my 3 in 1 grill and really dont want to have to buy a seperate smoker when i already have one i like, but want to improve on. 
TIA


----------



## mike243 (Mar 5, 2021)

As cheap as pellet smokers are you wouldn't save any $ buying a burner to putting your stick burner imo,  $300 for a basic pellet smoker or somewhere close and some have a 5 year warranty,  its nice to be able to cook with more than 1 grill/smoker


----------



## Chasdev (Mar 5, 2021)

I felt the same way, sold off my lower end stick burner and bought a pellet spitter.
Plug and play BBQ, fill it and forget it, runs 12 hours without filling.
BUT, the flavor is gone and I mean GONE.
If you are addicted to post oak brisket, you will find yourself searching for ways to get more smoke flavor into the meat.
I've tried a Kamado and a pellet rig with no joy so I tried a Masterbuilt 560 and while not exactly the same smoke flavor profile as a stick burner, it comes dang close AND is set it and forget it like a pellet burner.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Mar 5, 2021)

To add a pellet set up you are looking at $450 plus the work of trying to modify your smoker. Take a look at Zgrills, you can get a great smokers for $500


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 5, 2021)

Agree with all the above. Buy a pellet smoker and keep your offset...... you're gonna miss it


----------



## bill1 (Mar 5, 2021)

Adapting any cooker to a pellet machine is pretty simple.  Cut a square hole and mount a temp sensor.   But the adapter kits cost more than some dedicated pellet grills.   E.g. if you're cramped for space, at this price you can can afford to throw out the grill and just harvest the pellet parts...


----------

